# Website "Cannot Be Displayed" probs



## kelnage (Jul 10, 2004)

Ok, I run a website (www.nickmoore.org.uk) and a few of my users have problems connecting to it. They all get "Page Cannot Be Displayed" errors and associated problems. This has only occured recently, after I changed my host. The website has not changed, so nothing about that could be causing the problem. I have made several of my users clear their DNS cache, clear their history, temp folder and cookies and repairing the WinSock DLL but to no avail. I've even tried giving them a direct link to my site using the actual servers address instead of going through the domain name but that hasn't worked either.

Please, please, please, could someone try and help, my hosts suggested one thing but have fallen silent once that failed and my users are still bugging me for the fix (and I want it fixed as badly as they do)!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I wonder if some of their browsers can't handle the XHTML stuff? It loads fine for me.


----------



## kelnage (Jul 10, 2004)

Nope, I don't think it can be that, there isn't any XHTML used (it's PHP, Javascript and normal HTML (4, if I remember correctly) all the way), many of them are using IE6 and they never had a problem before I moved host, so I really doubt it's my actual website causing the problems.

It's the strangest error I've had with my site for ages. Loads of people can access it, just those few that can't.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I was referring to this from your code.

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC
"-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
```


----------



## kelnage (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh yeah. I forgot I added that. I must have added it when I was playing around with the stuff from W3Schools. I might as well remove it, I only put it there for the CSS validation. Thanks for that, hopefully it might help...


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hopefully! :up:


----------



## kelnage (Jul 10, 2004)

Unfortunately it seems to have not worked. I just had one of the people who are getting the errors come online and she still can't access it. Please, any suggestions are welcome, I'm tearing my hair out with frustration.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

First, have them 
"ping www.nickmoore.org.uk" and make sure the IP address they get is 64.246.56.43

That way at least you know the DNS entry is correct for them.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

More than likely their DNS servers have not received the change of hosting server. Have them try and access it by IP address 64.246.56.43
If they can get to it by IP address the DNS entries have not propogated to their ISP's DNS servers.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Rockn said:


> More than likely their DNS servers have not received the change of hosting server. Have them try and access it by IP address 64.246.56.43
> If they can get to it by IP address the DNS entries have not propogated to their ISP's DNS servers.


They won't be able to get to his website through the IP, as it appears to be on a shared host. But by pinging his domain name, he can at least ensure they have the correct IP.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I just noticed that myself...a sub-domain


----------



## kelnage (Jul 10, 2004)

It appears that the user currently online doesn't not have the correct IP. How on earth can I fix that?


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Rockn said:


> I just noticed that myself...a sub-domain


Actually it's a virtual host, not a sub domain. He owns his own domain name at with the .org.uk TLD.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

kelnage said:


> It appears that the user currently online doesn't not have the correct IP. How on earth can I fix that?


A temporary fix, would be to have them modify their hosts file with the proper IP. Ideally they should wait for their DNS to update...

Do a find file and locate the "hosts" file in the windows directory. It should have an entry like "127.0.0.1 localhost" allready, they can add a new line with "64.246.56.43 www.nickmoore.org.uk" to the end.

Windows checks this file before DNS...allthough, if your IP changes again...this line would need to be removed/corrected once again.


----------



## kelnage (Jul 10, 2004)

Ah, I think we found out the problem with the last user being unable to ping my site, she couldn't ping anything for some reason (not even localhost)...

But she still couldn't get onto my site, even after adding that line to to hosts. What could it be?


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Can she get anywhere? Because if you can't ping...something is seriously not right with her network (is she behind a router/firewall?)


----------



## kelnage (Jul 10, 2004)

Ok, that was a very bad example. I have other members who can't get on to my site. I'll post when they get on next (after trying all the advice you've given me). Sorry about this.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

No worries, that's what we're here for!


----------



## kelnage (Jul 10, 2004)

Thank you soooooooo much Gibble! It's finally working! I'm going to have to relay your instructions to at least 10 more people, but thank you so much!


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Just make sure that those people remove those lines once they are able to ping the corret IP...


----------



## kelnage (Jul 10, 2004)

Ok, this is strange. Another user who can't get onto my site can't ping localhost (request timed out) or my site. What's up there?


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

They probably can't get ANYWHERE...can they ping 127.0.0.1? Yes I know it is localhost, but thw word localhost may not be getting looked up properly


----------



## kelnage (Jul 10, 2004)

That's the problem, they can get on to other sites. They couldn't ping 127.0.0.1 or localhost. What is going on?

This user has a firewall (I think), but she is using the Win XP firewall, which I use, and mine doesn't stop ping localhost.


----------

